# Dowload Link



## susus (Aug 31, 2006)

I have setup a simple webpage using Apache running on Fedora box. It is a very simple page with a coupl eof simple download links. The porblem I have having is that firefox tries to open the link as a webpage and just displays garbage (the file is a .rar file). IE actually downloads the file just fine but firefox will not.

the syntax on the page is:

"<a href="http://address/file.rar">File Name</a><BR>"

Should be pretty simple eh? is there something I need to put into this link to tell firefox to download it? target="download" or is it a 'type' issue like type="download"??

I have obviously already tried these two. Thanks in advance!


----------



## susus (Aug 31, 2006)

*Resolved!*

Found my answer here.

Locate your httpd.conf, search for AddType and add the fowlling after other AddType such .gz:
AddType application/rar .rar
AddType application/x-compressed .rar
AddType application/x-rar .rar
AddType application/x-rar-compressed .rar
AddType application/x-rar-compressed; application/x-compressed .rar
AddType compressed/rar; application/x-rar-compressed .rar


Restart apache, using '/etc/init.d/httpd restart' and it is done!

I do nol taek credit for this answer I found it here


----------

